# [SOLVED] Asus X54H SX136D RAM query



## prince007 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I've purchased this model recently but since it comes with only 2 GB of RAM, I'm planning to upgrade it. Can anybody tell what is the maximum RAM this model supports? Exactly how many RAM slots are there in this model? Some of the sites in the internet says this model has 2 RAM slots but I could find only one in the back. I've removed the keyboard also to see whether there is another RAM slot below but I could not find it. Also although the model is X54H SX136D, CPUZ is showing the model as K54L. I'm a little bit confused here. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 12, 2012)

It has 1 RAM slots.
I think there is no need to upgrade the RAM as the processor is a Dual Core and it won't be able to utilize much ram and 2gb is enough.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2012)

^^ That's the most baseless information I've read for last couple of months. aroraanant, start reading performance of the Sandybridge based processors. I think most of the people still think DUAL cores as the 1st Gen Core or ancient Pentium D processors. But the truth is Dual core is the lower-mid range processor of every series
B940 and B950 are the dual cores based on Intel Sandybridge Architecture and offers almost same level of performance of the 1st gen Core i3 processors like i3 350.

prince007, Asus laptops normally use 1333 MHz, CL9 RAm modules and I have almost the same model form A43SJ series. Get A-DATA 1333 MHz rams, it will work. But my suggestion is sell of the old ram and get a single 4 GB 1333 MHz ram for now. Price will be around 1.2/1.3K. If you do so, one of the ram slots will be still free for future RAM upgrades. 2 GB ,odule will cost you around 600/700 bucks.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 12, 2012)

^^^
I heard/read somewhere that the latest Dual Core processors are based on Sandybridge Arrchitecture but I didn't came across any laptop having the same as no one prefers to buy or even sell a Dual core processor laptop.
Anyways thanks for updating my knowledge


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 12, 2012)

Cilus said:


> But my suggestion is sell of the old ram and get a single 4 GB 1333 MHz ram for now. Price will be around 1.2/1.3K. If you do so, one of the ram slots will be still free for future RAM upgrades. 2 GB ,odule will cost you around 600/700 bucks.



Why not 2*2GB with dual channel benefits? Also use of 8GB by OP is highly doubtful.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2012)

^^ I guess you know the reason...the laptop only have two memory slots. So using 2X2 modules will stop any future memory upgrade without selling the old ones. Also 4GB modules are mainstream now; so getting one 4GB will also help you for future compatibility.

aroraanant, another information: B950 and B940 are actually stripped down i3 2310M processors with 1 MB Lesser cache size and Hyper Threading disabled. If you check the benchmarks of i3 2310M and B950, you'll find that their performance is close enough apart from the highly Multi-threaded applications where i3 2310 has a benefit of HT, processing 4 threads simultaneously at best case scenarios.


----------



## prince007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Guys for providing me with some info. But the thing is I couldn't find the 2nd RAM slot as stated in my post. I checked below the trackpad section also. Today I talked with an asus guy over phone who told me that there is only 1 slot in this model. I'm a bit of confused here now. Another thing, can anybody shed some light about the Starlite RAM. I've tried with 2 single 4GB DDR1333  Starlite RAMs. The laptop didn't boot up with the 1st one. The 2nd one did boot up but hanged in windows and after that never booted up. The laptop is running fine with the factory supplied RAM. Is this due to some kind of RAM voltage problem? I'm planning to test the following RAM now

                          Kingston KVR1333D3S9/4G

It has some pretty good reviews at newegg. Please suggest.

Guys,

I've searched the above kingston variant at ebay india and it seems that the ebay one is 1.8V model. But the newegg one is 1.5V. And as far as to my knowledge, sandybridges are designed to work only with 1.5V RAMs. Can anybody suggest where can I get good 1.5V RAMs at kolkata? Which brand will be good?


----------



## Arjun1 (Mar 19, 2012)

I recently bought this laptop & i also can only see one ram slot , prince007 hasnt logged in in two months , can any one else using this model confirm if it has one slot only? cpuz & speccy show two slots & most websites selling this model also mention two slots in the description.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 19, 2012)

It must be having 2 slots.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

^No, it has got only 1 slot supported upto 4GB RAM, according to *Asus' official site*.


----------



## prince007 (Mar 26, 2012)

Arjun1 said:


> I recently bought this laptop & i also can only see one ram slot , prince007 hasnt logged in in two months , can any one else using this model confirm if it has one slot only? cpuz & speccy show two slots & most websites selling this model also mention two slots in the description.



Hey Arjun1,

As far as to my knowledge, it has only 1 RAM slot with max 4GB support. Currently I'm using 4GB RAM in that slot. Be aware not to use the Starlite RAMs since I think they are not compatible with the sandybridge motherboards. I was having booting problems with the starlite RAM previously after which I've changed to Gskill and it is running super smooth. Currently I'm using the following model....*Gskill 4GB F3-10600CL9S-4GBSQ*.


----------



## Arjun1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea i confirmed the one ram slot from Asus & also got a free 4gb corsair Ram from the seller (flipkart) for giving incorrect product description, corsair ram works fine .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats 

Closing.


----------

